# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Meet my New Pumilo!

## guppygal

This is one of a breeding pair of Cayo Nancy pumilo, an obligate egg-feeder.  Right now, they're in a small quarantine tank while I finish up their 20gal vertical.  This pair is about 4 1/2 yrs old.  I'm hoping that the warm (make that 'HOT') humid climate will encourage them to breed more frequently than they did for their previous owner.  

I love their vivid red coloring, but I don't think they know what to think of me, just yet -


kristi

----------


## John Clare

Very pretty indeed.  Just a word on the tank size - most folks recommend that size terrarium as a minimum for pumilio.

----------


## Amy

Congratulations!!!

----------


## guppygal

> Very pretty indeed.  Just a word on the tank size - most folks recommend that size terrarium as a minimum for pumilio.


Can you elaborate on 'terrarium size'?

----------


## John Clare

You said you are using a 20 gallon aquarium.  I was just saying that most folks who keep pumilio recommend a minimum of a 20 gallon aquarium, usually bigger.  Pumilio enjoy their space.

----------


## bshmerlie

What size would you recommend John?

----------


## guppygal

> You said you are using a 20 gallon aquarium.  I was just saying that most folks who keep pumilio recommend a minimum of a 20 gallon aquarium, usually bigger.  Pumilio enjoy their space.


I've heard that.  The 20g is almost finished and I've got a 29g started, and a 50gal long available.  Once both of my female Cobalts are gone, I'm going to redo the 80 hex.  

I can always move 'em if they start complaining...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tony

I'm not John, but I keep my _pumilio_ in 33 x 17 x 20 vivs, which come out to about 50 gallons in volume.

----------


## John Clare

I've never kept pumilio and I don't plan on starting.  However, I've plenty of friends with pums, and I've seen quite a few terrariums in person.  20 g seems on the small end.

----------

